# Inhabitants for 75G paludarium



## BddG (Aug 10, 2010)

I was just wondering if anyone had any input on what might do good in a 75 gallon paludarium I am starting. I wasn't going to go with darts on this, I was looking for something a little bit larger, like maybe geckos, tree frogs, or lizards. Anyway if someone has an good idea im happy with any suggestions. Oh snd the water area is about 9 inches deep or so.


----------



## ExoticPocket (Dec 23, 2010)

Mossy Tree Frogs. They will do well in a palu.


----------



## BddG (Aug 10, 2010)

ExoticPocket said:


> Mossy Tree Frogs. They will do well in a palu.


 THANK YOU, I am I remember them but never really thought about them while researching and I think that they would be great in there


----------



## ExoticPocket (Dec 23, 2010)

Your welcome. I've always wanted to get them I just hate crickets.


----------



## BddG (Aug 10, 2010)

Yeah I have a problem with crickets too and its going into my mom's science classroom and she dislikes the more than me so we will see how it goes.


----------



## mllaursen (Jan 31, 2011)

I've always been a fan of C .guentheri. You could always keep a few day geckos in there as well to occupy the top of the tank.

Michael


----------



## MollyAttack (Sep 24, 2011)

I wouldn't do any geckos, they are not swimmers. They will probably drown if they get too far into the water, and even if they stayed out of the water, they wouldn't be utilizing the whole tank so it's sort of a wasted space.

Mossy Tree Frogs are so cool looking! I think you should do those. Fire-bellied Toads would also do the job. Maybe a species of newt or salamander would work? You should check out Caudata Culture Forum. They have a TON of info on newts and salamanders. Here are the care sheets they have on their website too (you have to go up near the top to the species tab and click "Caresheets") Caudata Culture Species Care Sheets.


----------



## mllaursen (Jan 31, 2011)

One thing about a lot of caudates is they prefer cooler temps so make sure the requirements match up with whichever frogs you choose.


----------



## Grrrit (May 30, 2011)

mossies would be very cool and a great choice for in there! but for a classroom you may want a more active inhabitant. in the day i see them just chilaxin in the water area and not doing a whole lot.


----------



## BddG (Aug 10, 2010)

Ok thanks for the replies and that is sort of what I was afraid of is the animals not being very active during the day because that is when the tank is being viewed. Another problem is I am having a hard time finding somewhere to buy some mossies if I do get some. If anyone has some more ideas i'm open for suggestions.


----------



## MollyAttack (Sep 24, 2011)

Okay, so I don't know much about this species and I could be totally off on this (someone please correct me if I'm wrong) but Amazonian Milk Frogs might like it in there. I'm not sure if they're diurnal or not.

And geckos are definitely out now if you're looking for something active during the day, haha.

Edit: Nevermind, Milk Frogs are nocturnal. Not sure they would do that well in a palu anyways cause they're mostly arboreal.


----------



## BddG (Aug 10, 2010)

Haha no thats ok but I was thinking maybe either marbled newts or mossy frogs right now.


----------



## MollyAttack (Sep 24, 2011)

Marbled newts might be more difficult to take care of than mossy frogs. Marbled newts' diet might be a bit pricey and you'd have to induce a temperature drop somehow during the winter months. They're also very sensitive to water quality (all newts are). They might be tricky to find from breeders, not sure how many of them are being captive bred (wild caught ones will surely die). Is the palu already set up? You'd have to replace a glass lid with a screen lid for marbled newts for ventilation.


----------



## BddG (Aug 10, 2010)

Ok I just saw that a good temperature for them in the winter months is forty degrees haha so I dont think thats going to work.


----------

